# Dringende Hilfe/Beratung Pc Tisch



## SaftSpalte (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo Mitglieder/Community


Ich will seit ca 1 Jahr einen Neuen PC Tisch.
Bis heute habe ich mich gedrückt davor und habe nie was richtiges Gefunden .

Gerade eben hatt ich mal in Google Gamer PC Tisch eingegeben aber dort ist wirklich nie was gutes .
(Ausser die High end Tische die man nur angucken kann )


Momentan siehts bei mir so aus :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr sieht fühle ich mich nicht  ganz wohl am Pc. 

Der Glas Tisch wackel nur noch und die Schrauben kann man nachziehen wie man will . Billig kram .

Der Monitor und die Soundbar ist an der Wand .
2016 kaufe ich mir sowieso ein komplett neuen pc und die Soundbar kommt dann ins Badezimmer und der Monitor weiss ich noch nicht . 

Ich habe selber mal so 200 euro für einen Tisch angepeilt. bis 300 lass ich mit mir noch reden . Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr am pc lebt oder gar Angebote von euch hören .
Jeder Tisch ob aus Holz ,Glas oder Metall steigert meine Meinung über ein kauf . 

Da ich Handwerklich geschickt bin könnte ich mir sogar einen zusammen Bauen . 


Ich werde auch mein PC /Dartzimmer Renovieren und alle umstellen. Narrenfreiheit Pur °!


Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus


----------



## Stueppi (7. Juli 2015)

Kommt drauf an was du willst. Wenn du Gaming PC Tisch oder nur PC Tisch eingibst ists nomal das man nur Müll findet. Ich habe meinen gefunden indem ich Besprechungs/Konferenz Tisch (oder so) gesucht habe, wollte nur einen stabilen Tisch aus einer Platte und vier Beinen und das ganze ausreichen groß.


----------



## cryzen (7. Juli 2015)

Am besten selber bauen,ergo Tischplatte kaufen Füße dazu und gut ist, alles eben nach deinen belieben


----------



## SaftSpalte (8. Juli 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du willst. Wenn du Gaming PC Tisch oder nur PC Tisch eingibst ists nomal das man nur Müll findet. Ich habe meinen gefunden indem ich Besprechungs/Konferenz Tisch (oder so) gesucht habe, wollte nur einen stabilen Tisch aus einer Platte und vier Beinen und das ganze ausreichen groß.





danke für den Tipp .. das eröffnet mir ein paar Möglichkeiten .


Ich werde die Woche in den Baumarkt fahren und mal schauen ,was da sich so Tümmelt . 

Ich brauch Ideen! 

Hab da schon eine Blitzidee.

Tischplatte ,4 Edelstahlfüße , CV-Laminat als Oberfläche . Ecken evtl in edelstahloptik . Werkzeug und geräte habe ich ja .. 

Mal schauen ob sich da was machen lässt ..

Ich bin für weitere Vorschläge immer ready !


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo, 
ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Platz Du im Zimmer hast. Aber grundsätzlich geht nix über Größe.

*Zur Schreibtischfläche:*
Ich hab mir eine 19mm Spanplatte im Baumarkt geholt. Diese ist beschichtet. Aber nicht in Weiß, sondern in einem hellen Grauton. Das ist für die Augen ganz angenehm, weil neutraler als weiß. (Ausserdem sieht man Staub und Flecken nicht so schnell. Ist von mir wissenschaftlich belegt. Seit ich grau habe mosert meine Regierung deutlich weniger als vorher.  )
Kantenumleimer gibt es auch in grau und sind mit nem alten Bügeleisen schnell selber angebracht. Überstände dann mit nem scharfen Cuttermesser sauber abgenommen und mit Schleifpapier (100 er trocken reicht) entgratet. Das hält bei mir bereits seit über 7 Jahren.

Größe ist 190 x 80 cm. Ich weiss, das ist schon recht groß, aber ich möchte es auch nicht mehr missen. Zumal ich zwei 24"- Monitore habe und da dann schon ein bisserl Breite brauche.

*Zum Unterbau: *
Da kannst Du machen, wie Du lustig bist ( und was der Geldbeutel vorgibt). Angefangen von zwei einfachen Holz- Klapp- Böcken aus dem Baumarkt für 7,- EUR das Stück. Oder halt edle Metal- Beine für 20,-EUR das Stück (und mehr, da geht alles).
Ich habe dann aus Vierkanthölzern (50 x 50 mm) einen Rahmen gebaut auf dem die Platte aufliegt. Das damit dir Platte sich nicht durchbiegt. (Ich kann mich sogar auf das gute Stück draufstellen.) Darunter habe ich dann vier Beine an die Rahmenecken geschraubt. Die meisten gibt es da mit etwa 700 mm Länge. Wenn das dan wegen der Rahmenkonstruktion zu hoch sein sollte musst Du die Beine halt entsprechen kürzen.


Soll es preiswert sein nimmst Du für den Rahmen einfaches Kiefernholz (sollte aber verleimt sein, sonst verzieht sich das Holz). Aber auch da gibt esa natürlich Luft nach oben vom Design her (und wieder, klar je nach Geldbeutel).
 Ich hab meinen Tisch mal für einen Kumpel nachgebaut, der es edler haben wollte. Da haben wir dann MDF genommen (hat allerdings ne Schreinerie gemacht, da dort mehere Schichte verleimt werden mussten) den Rahmen an den Unterseiten mit ner Oberfräse gut abegrundet und hinterher foliert. Kumpel wollte Folie in Carbon- Look haben (nicht so ganz mein Geschmack). Aber es sah hinterher absolut hochwertig aus.

Insgesamt sieht es dann sehr wertig aus und die Proportionen sind auch stimmig. Also die Unterkonstruktion wirkt nicht zu wuchtig. Und Du bist im Weiteren (wo hin mit dem PC, wohin mit dem Drucker, vllt. noch nen Rollcontainer drunter..., etc.) sehr flexibel.

Da meine Regierung und ich unser Arbeitszimmer ( also mein Reich, die restlichen Räumlichkeiten stehen unter ihrem Gestaltungsschutz ) umgestellt haben muss ich mich aktuell bezüglich der Unterkonstruktion momentan behelfen. Ich hätte es nie gedacht, aber da können dan schon wenige cm mehr oder weniger stören. Also ist auch Flexibilität extrem wichtig. Das man halt seine Sachen exakt dahin schieben kann, wohin man will. 

Insgesamt denke ich mal mit handwerklichem Geschick und max. 150,-EUR kannst Du Dir da schon Dein "Traumtischlein" gut selber bauen.


----------



## AMG38 (8. Juli 2015)

Hatte auch vor kurzem vor mir selbst einen Tisch zu basteln, bis ich dann bei dem von mir am meisten gehassten Laden namens Ikea eine Platte für 20 Euro gefunden habe, 50 breit 130 lang, gibt es auch in 150 lang. Die. Füße kosten 3€ pro Stück. 

Ja, es ist keine massive Holzplatte, aber für 32€ bekommst du einen Tisch auf dem du zocken kannst. 

Daher einfach der Vorschlag, versuchs doch mal damit und wenn es dir am Ende trotzdem nicht passt, hast du nicht viel Geld ausgegeben. Genau mit dem Ansatz hab ich mich auch da rangetraut und ich kann mich nicht beschweren. 

Ansonsten haben die auch für 150€ schöne PC Tische aus gutem Holz mit Kabelwanne.


----------



## SaftSpalte (9. Juli 2015)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Platz Du im Zimmer hast. Aber grundsätzlich geht nix über Größe.
> umtischlein" gut selber bauen.




Heurika ^^   Ich bin auf den Tripp gekommen etwas selber zu bauen.   Einen Tisch mit Kabelmangement und großer Schublade wo der Pc drin sein sollte . Dennoch brauch ich etwas Zeit für Planung und auswahl der Resourcen .


Habe mir heut mal das dingen gekauft für   89,- Eur ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 Bin noch am umbauen    Zimmer muss ich noch streichen . Vorallem die Tolle Bodüre die dort hengt. 


Meine Freundin hat grad auch einen neuen Tisch bekommen . War grad in Kauflaune .

Hat jemand Quellen für ein Tisch mit Schublade wo ein Pc verbaut ist?


Vielen dank für die Antworten.


----------



## Drakexz (11. Juli 2015)

Es gibt schon Tische mit Schubladen für den PC.
z.B. https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-dk-01x-tischgehaeuse-schwarz-geli-645.html
Allerdings ist das in meinen Augen kompletter Schwachsinn. Schau dir die Größe / Arbeitsfläche etc. an. Allein schon die Schublade "disqualifiziert" den Tisch als Schreibtisch. Wie soll man da bequem sitzen, wenn die Schublade schon schätzungsweise 20 cm hoch ist? Wo sollen da die Beine hin? Vom Preis will ich erst gar nicht anfangen. 

Bastel dir lieber etwas selber. Dann hast du es wie du willst und kannst es auch dementsprechend anpassen. 

Ich hab hier eine ~155x75x3 cm große Tischplatte auf Edelstahlbeinen (hab allerdings die in U Form) von IKEA. Da wackelt nichts und die Fläche ist mehr als außreichend für einen PC plus zwei 23-24"Monitore und selbst dann ist immer noch mehr als genug Platz für anderen Kram.


----------



## SaftSpalte (18. Juli 2015)

Drakexz schrieb:


> Es gibt schon Tische mit Schubladen für den PC.
> z.B. https://www.caseking.de/lian-li-dk-01x-tischgehaeuse-schwarz-geli-645.html
> Allerdings ist das in meinen Augen kompletter Schwachsinn. Schau dir die Größe / Arbeitsfläche etc. an. Allein schon die Schublade "disqualifiziert" den Tisch als Schreibtisch. Wie soll man da bequem sitzen, wenn die Schublade schon schätzungsweise 20 cm hoch ist? Wo sollen da die Beine hin? Vom Preis will ich erst gar nicht anfangen.
> 
> ...



die Schublade ist zwar gut aber am falschen platz ^^  wie gesagt ein 90 grad winkel und ein 1 Meter anbausatz wären richtig gut .

Für 1000 euro ist mir der Lian li nicht wert ..


----------

